# blueberries every day?



## nukuspot (May 10, 2007)

Other than the cost of organic blueberries, do you all think it is bad to give a toddler some each day? DD loves blueberries like you wouldn't believe. I make sure that I give her her protein and fats first, but then she expects the blueberries at the end of the meal. So for example, I would make sure she eats chicken and veggies for dinner (or whatever we are eating), but then when she eats her fill and is done and starts throwing them on the floor and thus the meal is over for her...I haven't barely touched mine and need to keep her in the highchair for longer so I can eat, KWIM? So I cut up some blueberries (or other fruit but usually blueberries) for her which she eats happily and sings to them as I peacefully eat my meal and clean up the floor and dishes. I do this about 1-2 meals a day (never all 3, and sometimes I mix the blueberries with goat yogurt or coconut milk or goat kefir or ground hemp seeds/almonds just to give her a bit more good fat.)

But I wonder if it is bad as far as developing allergies to give a toddler the same food every day? Or the fact that she expects blueberries at the end of a meal will lead to trouble later?


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

my 28 mo old eats blueberries and yogurt every afternoon for snack and so far there have been no ill effects.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I hope not







We eat a good many blueberries, but mostly their frozen.... I buy'm in bulk through the local 4-H frozen food sale...


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

In the grand scheme of things, blueberries are not something that I would even _think_ about worrying about.


----------



## nukuspot (May 10, 2007)

This makes me feel a whole lot better. Thanks mamas! She eats so many...If I didn't ration them she would and could eat a whole clamshell packet of them per day. So I got worried about too much of one food, you know? I'm glad to not have to worry anymore


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

For my DD1, it was strawberries. Same deal. What I finally learned to do, and what I still do (because she's almost 6 now, and still wants strawberries every day) was to buy up a whole bunch of them when they were in season, and thus cheap, and freeze a big supply myself.

So that might be something to think about this year, if you think the blueberry thing will last. Blueberries freeze nicely.

I wouldn't worry about it, not one little bit. Blueberries are a good whole food.


----------



## MariesMama (Sep 26, 2008)

ITA, and wanted to say that my daughter is the same way. The worst thing that has happened so far is some crazy looking poop - especially on the day she DID eat a whole clamshell pack by herself.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

We have access to all the blueberries we could possibly use since DH's grandma grows them. We harvest them and freeze them. DD likes them straight out of the freezer. For a while she ate so many that her poo smelled slightly of blueberries and left purpleish stains on her prefolds. She's over that phase now and there seem to be no ill-effects. She does still like to eat frozen blueberries, but she's not obsessed with them anymore.


----------



## starling&diesel (Nov 24, 2007)

Handfuls of blueberries everyday ... and one happy, healthy toddler!
My little one eats about 2-3 cups of blueberries every day. Blueberries are considered a super food, so rock on!


----------



## Skippy918 (Jul 15, 2008)

My son loves blueberries too. He could finish off a half a pint in one sitting if I let him. I don't want him to get a belly ache, so I give him a couple of handfuls. He loves fruit in general.


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

My 10 year old _still_ likes a bowl of frozen blueberries every day!







Frozen blueberries were a lifesaver when she was teething and she has never tired of them.


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

I love MDC sometimes









Just think about all the stuff that a lot of toddlers demand after a meal! (Not passing judgement... I'd eat ice cream after every meal if I could)

I think the fact that she wants a fruit for dessert is great!

Now I want some frozen blueberries with homemade whipped cream


----------



## blueridgewoman (Nov 19, 2001)

Just one more vote for totally fine!







My daughter went through a frozen blueberry stage too and still enjoys them on occasion. I think kids are very prone to habit eating and honestly, if she'll eat something as healthy as blueberries on a consistent basis, I wouldn't worry one bit.


----------



## verde (Feb 11, 2007)

My apologies. Please disregard this. For some reason the screen jumped as I was typing.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

While things are in season and the season is short I think it's absolutely wonderful to eat as much as you what of it fresh. Berries, cherries, plums, grapes, melons. Pesticide free hopefully, on the soft fruits.


----------



## christianmomof3 (Mar 11, 2005)

my 11 year old son loves blueberries and he saw a commercial on tv for some blueberry plant that you can buy which is supposed to produce tons of blueberries and he asked me to get one of those.


----------



## livinlovinlaughin (Mar 23, 2010)

People are amazed at how our DS loves frozen peas! He really enjoys frozen blueberries as well. The peas are just less messy to take with us. Some people pack fruitsnacks...I'm packing frozen peas









I am glad you asked this question!


----------



## nukuspot (May 10, 2007)

I don't understand the PP. Why milk? DD doesn't drink milk (except my milk). What nutrient deficiency are you referring to?


----------



## spring978 (Aug 6, 2007)

DS3 eats blueberries everyday as a snack he LOVES them. We only have a small bag left in the freezer from picking last year so now he is trying som new frozen fruit. So far he also like frozen blackberries and frozen mangos and pinapple.


----------



## kiwiva (Apr 17, 2006)

Blueberries are just full of yummy goodness! DD eats them frozen all the time and I don't give it a second thought. I'd just go for organic or pesticide-free bc blueberries made the dirty dozen list this year.


----------

